# Vệ sinh tủ lạnh với 5 bước đơn giản



## toilatoi (27/5/21)

Vệ sinh tủ lạnh với 5 bước đơn giản Vệ sinh tủ lạnh đúng cách, sạch sẽ, nhanh chóng bên trong lẫn bên ngoài tủ lạnh đem lại một chiếc tủ lạnh hoàn toàn mới trong máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵng căn nhà của bạn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 12 phút đầu: Tắt điện Điều đầu tiên bạn cần làm là dọn dẹp khu vực xung quanh tủ lạnh. Hãy quét sạch bụi bám trên đầu tủ và máy hút bụi sàn nhà xưởngdưới gầm tủ. Trước đó, bạn cũng phải nhớ ngắt nguồn điện ra để đảm bảo an toàn và để cho tủ lạnh bắt đầu tan chảy tuyết ra. 2Phút thứ 3 đến phút thứ 7: Rã đông Đây vẫn là khoảng thời gian để làm tan chảy tuyết trong tủ lạnh. Lấy hết thực phẩm còn trong tủ lạnh ra ngoài, để đảm bảo thức ăn không bị hư, bạn nên gói vào một túi giữ nhiệt, và đặt ở nơi mát nhất trong nhà. Bạn hãy vứt những thứ hư hỏng, hết hạn hoặc không dùng được nữa vào sọt rác. Việc giữ lại các loại thực phẩm quá hạn có thể làm cho tủ lạnh bị bốc mùi. 3Phút thứ 8 đến phút thứ 10: Tháo tủ lạnh Sau khi đã lấy hết thức ăn ra, lúc này bạn tiến hành tháo các khay ra để lau chùi. Các khay đựng này thường khá bẩn do bám chất bẩn. Do đó, bạn cần ngâm chúng trong chậu nước rửa bát hòa với giấm để có thể tẩy rửa tốt hơn. Sau đó để nơi thoáng mát cho ráo nước, hoặc có thể dùng khăn lau khô. 4Phút thứ 11 đến phút thứ 15: Vệ sinh khay Đến lúc này bạn đã có thể tiến hành lau tủ lạnh được rồi. Ngoài các chất tẩy rửa công nghiệp mà bạn đang sử dụng để lau tủ lạnh, giấm là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo để làm sạch tủ lạnh vì nồng độ axit của nó có khả năng giết chết vi khuẩn và nấm mốc. Ở những khe nhỏ trong tủ lạnh, nên dùng bàn chải đánh răng để cọ rửa dễ dàng hơn. Cuối cùng, bạn dùng miếng vải bông khô để lau sạch lại lần nữa. 53 phút cuối: Lau chùi bề mặt Đặt lại các kệ và ngăn kéo đã khô vào tủ lạnh, cũng như cất thực phẩm vào trở lại. Bạn nên cất thêm một hộp thuốc muối đã mở nắp vào trong tủ, nó có tác dụng khử mùi tủ lạnh rất hiệu quả. Giờ thì bạn cũng phải lau chùi bề mặt bên ngoài tủ lạnh nữa. Đối vớiphụ kiện máy chà sàn công nghiệp tủ phủ lớp tráng men thì dùng chất tẩy rửa chuyên dụng để lau chùi. Còn đối với loại tủ thép không gỉ thì nên dùng giấm ăn để lau.


----------

